# Way to have channel icons display in guide?



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I've finally got my Roamio up and going and am loving it!! 

I also just got a new tv which is HD, the channels of which are on complete different numbers than the ones I know. The guide doesn't display the channel logos/icons, only the letters (WSNLHD for example). I have no clue what that is. Is there a way to have the logos be displayed on the guide?

tta


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tivotvaddict said:


> I've finally got my Roamio up and going and am loving it!!
> 
> I also just got a new tv which is HD, the channels of which are on complete different numbers than the ones I know. The guide doesn't display the channel logos/icons, only the letters (WSNLHD for example). I have no clue what that is. Is there a way to have the logos be displayed on the guide?
> 
> tta


The network logo is normally displayed in the upper right corner when you highlight the channel. You must have been using a Rovi guide.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm really, really hoping that TiVo updates their guide to show TV logos in the guide itself.

Strangely, it's one of the features I miss about my Dish Hopper. I think it just made it really easy to scan channels in the guide because it's so fast to recognize the logo, etc.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I asked tivo a couple of years ago about adding logos to no avail,I thought for sure they would had added these when the roamio came out. I hope the next generation tivo will have this. whenever i take their surveys i ask for logos and a 90 or at least a 60 minute buffer.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

OTA or cable/FiOS? Until you become familiar use "TitanTV" or "ZAP2IT" and using various options you can build a TV guide that is very useful and can actually be used to schedule recordings if you're away from home via TiVo.com

"ZAP2IT" was doing some changes last year or earlier this year and I started using "TitanTV" and I've never wandered back.

Here's an older post that might be helpful:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=514334

I use "TitanTV" quite often, the TiVo guide. not often.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

TiVo is very slow, I mean painfully slow, at updating the channel logos to match the actual channel itself, It was literally three years and an email to Margret to get them to fix a few channels that either had a missing logo or using the wrong logo or outdated logo like Discovery Kids having changed to The Hub and still using Discovery Kids, which just changed to Discovery Family and is now still using The Hub logo. There really is no avenue to actually get things updated because you send them a message via their "lineup wrong" page or call them on the phone or email them and it gets filed under "incorrect program information" which gets checked against Zap2it and found to be accurate and the case gets closed. You then call back up and inquiry about the logos specifically to which you get told that it's the cable service provider's fault or Zap2it's fault. All I know is that I didn't have this problem with Moxi. You message them about the issue and they'll either change the logo on their next Thursday morning update or they'll create the logo from scratch using http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Logopedia as a reference within a week or two. Keep in mind Moxi was a much smaller and down to earth company with less employees and departments compared to TiVo with all their employees and departments across the world, so much so that if you called one of their departments there was a 95% chance of getting the same person you just spoke to and speaking to them was more like talking to a friend on the phone then a cold sterile call center like you get with Comcast or TiVo, yet they were able to get updates and fixes out to their customers super fast unlike TiVo. Smaller company with less resources doing things better then a large company with more resources? Certainly that can't be so


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

unnecessary graphics files to slow down the ui, simply for aesthetics and to please a few users? no thanks, the logo at the top in the program info is enough, thanks.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

There are many, many factors into UI speed, but I don't think adding something just for aesthetics is a waste. TiVo could have continued using SD menus if speed was all that mattered...

When I had my Dish Hopper, it displayed logos on the guide (next to the channel number/name) and the UI was very fast. When I was channel surfing, I would often just look at the logos as I scrolled down when I forgot a channel number.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I would love TiVo to either provide proper labeling for all the OTA "sub-channels" instead of just the call letters followed by a "1," "2," etc. or at least allow me to customize the channel labels. It is SO HARD to remember what channel is what. I have a hard time finding those sub-channels and there is no logo either. Dish DVR's will either display the OTA sub-channel label correctly or allow me to customize the label for the channel. This is one of the things that surprises me about TiVo because as good as a DVR it is not have a label for the many, many OTA sub-channels here in Los Angeles is a really bit PAIN and something I would have expected TiVo to have offered by now. And yes, the LA DMA has quite a few English language OTA sub-channels that are quite good with different movie channels, etc.

TiVoTVaddict: Yes, the Hopper guide is easily the best out there and the channel logos is why. EVERY other EPG I have seen (DirecTV's HD EPG is SAD) has nothing close to it. While the logos on the TiVo is only if you highlight that channel, the logo displayed is just too small. I don't know what they were thinking in Alviso. I, too, was hoping for a Dish like big clear logo next to all channels when the Roamio launched, but it was not to be.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Personally, I hate the Hopper guide...I find it too busy. I prefer the cleaner look of text in the guide. It is really just a matter of what you are accustomed to using.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Series3Sub said:


> I would love TiVo to either provide proper labeling for all the OTA "sub-channels" instead of just the call letters followed by a "1," "2," etc. or at least allow me to customize the channel labels. It is SO HARD to remember what channel is what. I have a hard time finding those sub-channels and there is no logo either. Dish DVR's will either display the OTA sub-channel label correctly or allow me to customize the label for the channel. This is one of the things that surprises me about TiVo because as good as a DVR it is not have a label for the many, many OTA sub-channels here in Los Angeles is a really bit PAIN and something I would have expected TiVo to have offered by now. And yes, the LA DMA has quite a few English language OTA sub-channels that are quite good with different movie channels, etc.
> 
> TiVoTVaddict: Yes, the Hopper guide is easily the best out there and the channel logos is why. EVERY other EPG I have seen (DirecTV's HD EPG is SAD) has nothing close to it. While the logos on the TiVo is only if you highlight that channel, the logo displayed is just too small. I don't know what they were thinking in Alviso. I, too, was hoping for a Dish like big clear logo next to all channels when the Roamio launched, but it was not to be.


Customization would be a perfect compromise! I would *happily *go through the pain of that setup in order to know what channels are being shown. The logo in the top corner doesn't do work as you have to scroll through each and every channel to see it. I want to see all the channels on the current screen at once.

tta


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

tivotvaddict said:


> Customization would be a perfect compromise! I would *happily *go through the pain of that setup in order to know what channels are being shown. The logo in the top corner doesn't do work as you have to scroll through each and every channel to see it. I want to see all the channels on the current screen at once.
> 
> tta


Would be a friendlier solution for when you have family or guests over. They'd know ABC better than they'd know WFAAHD.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

They can add an option to not show logos to please everyone.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got my Roamio OTA today and this is a big thumbs down! Logos would be nice but honestly all I need is the ability to rename the channels for easier guide viewing.

Oh well ;/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

cybergrimes said:


> Just got my Roamio OTA today and this is a big thumbs down! Logos would be nice but honestly all I need is the ability to rename the channels for easier guide viewing.


Or both. Customizing the station IDs is allowed both in Windows Media Center and a WiRNS-proxied ReplayTV guide, and is very handy for decyphering the guide listing -- while adding logos really does reflect the proverbial picture being worth a thousand words.

And TiVo doesn't entirely disagree. Just check-out their guide listing for TiVo Online. (i.e. They've added logos -- though they don't allow callsign customization, nor can you, apparently, sort by channel name. Curiously, they also don't appear to allow displaying the guide in the "TiVo Live Guide" style.)


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

cybergrimes said:


> Just got my Roamio OTA today and this is a big thumbs down! Logos would be nice but honestly all I need is the ability to rename the channels for easier guide viewing.
> 
> Oh well ;/


Give it a few weeks your brain figures it out.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

That portal was recently revamped right? Maybe that logo code will make its way to device guides in a future update? I'm hopeful.


----------



## ppredhomme (Nov 15, 2015)

I see logos on my grid channel guide on the 2 minis, but not on the Roamio. What gives?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ppredhomme said:


> I see logos on my grid channel guide on the 2 minis, but not on the Roamio. What gives?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon, soon. The next update should fix that. Only the Bolts have it now.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

ppredhomme said:


> I see logos on my grid channel guide on the 2 minis, but not on the Roamio. What gives?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, oddly the mini have quickmode feature and the Roamio Plus does not.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Soon, soon. The next update should fix that. Only the Bolts have it now.


You mean the update that will also enable quickmode on the Roamio that is supposed to be rolled out in the next month or so.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jetspeedz said:


> You mean the update that will also enable quickmode on the Roamio that is supposed to be rolled out in the next month or so.


I'll have to check some chicken entrails and get back to you.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6

As most of you probably know by now...20.5.6. Jump on the bandwagon. Have not seen any post as to when this might start rolling out.

Logos and Quickmode, OH MY!!! I wonder what else???


----------



## mojo_13 (Aug 29, 2013)

samccfl99 said:


> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.5.6
> 
> As most of you probably know by now...20.5.6. Jump on the bandwagon. Have not seen any post as to when this might start rolling out.
> 
> Logos and Quickmode, OH MY!!! I wonder what else???


Thanks just put mine in there, hadn't seen that before.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

signed up thanks


----------

